# Pigeon Pete NEEDS to be rescued - Hackettstown, New Jersey



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*http://www.wfmz.com/news/news-regional-newjersey/trying-to-find-a-home-for-pigeon-pete/41058952

Pigeon Pete needs a new home, he is in the animal shelter at Hackettstown, NJ.

Can anyone help? *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh how adorable! Maybe his owner will see this video. I hope so.


----------



## SuperBrandeto (Aug 23, 2016)

Pete has been adopted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful news. Did you get Pete?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so glad to hear Pete was adopted!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SuperBrandeto said:


> Pete has been adopted.


*That's great to hear! Thank you for letting us know.*


----------

